# Sampson / Sheldon- The turtle



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

My G/F buoght me a turtle today. His name is Sampson. We think he is a Mississippi Map turtle. If u know anything about turtle please let me know if we are right..... His shell is about 2 inches across and he is in a 20 gallon. He has a floating basking deck and a heat lamp. Now we have added Sheldon who is a red eared slider. They both get alone great and are the same size. Here are a few pics:


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

i love him. i have no information on turtles, but he's damn good looking.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah hes deff a cutie... not the smartest tho. I quess that makes him more cute.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Real cute !


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hes not the smartest turtle..... but that makes him even better!!!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice turtle, Peter!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking turtle!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Peter,
here is a site I use often to research turtles that came into my care.

Care Sheet - Mississippi Map


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

he's adorable


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like a Mississippi map. The crescent goes under the eyes.
There are breaks in it but it does form a crescent. The iris does not have a line through it.
If it is not pure Mississippi it looks like it is a Mississppi / Ouachita mix.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

o they both look like him. thanks for all the info!


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i believe hes a False Map turtle due to the "half moon/hockey stick" marks just above its eyes.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Even more pics!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## gordy90210 (Apr 27, 2010)

to quote the legendary zombie faced kid " I like turtles!" lol nice Map! Kudos to your girlfriend for picking out a great pet species opposed to the common RES lol my Map LOVES water hayencynth(sp?) floating pond plant when their in season. He loves hanging off the roots. Mine is fish mate friendly but not dwarf african frog friendly lol also will devour snails. 

May I ask where she got it? King Eds?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hey, yeah we got it at king eds. i got to pick it out and she payed for it lol. hes still a baby but i am hoping will grow quickly!


----------



## gordy90210 (Apr 27, 2010)

just like kids , dont rush their growth , theyre so cute at this size LOL .. are they still on sale there? I've been contemplating trying a turtle buddy for my map


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

they were 49.99 i think.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

wow congrats! 
i wanna get one soon too! did they have a whole bunch? last time i went (month or two ago) they had like 4 left 
Im gonna get one as soon as i fix my 20gal tank!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah hes in a 20 right now and will go into a 75 gallon once fully grown. i wanna get him a buddy as well. to me it seemed they had a bunch last week.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

awww ... so cute :O)


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Very nice turtle. I went to King Ed's looking for a Mississippi map but they were all False maps mislabeled. I got one anyways at about the same size as yours.

Just a warning about feeding: Its OK to feed them mainly protein diet at this size, but you will want to control the amount. Mine is showing some slight pyramiding of the shell so I am reducing the amount being fed. The general rule of thumb is feed the amount that can fit in its head. Also never hurts to feed veggies. Romaine lettuce seems to work well.

Mine has grown from 1.75" to just over 3" in under a year. Not sure if that is fast or not.

I would def. recommend getting him a friend just so you can see funny stuff like synchronized basking










How is yours personality? My false map will try to take my finger off but my Reeves lets me pet him


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

mine is verry nice. and i am looking for a buddy for him.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics of both thesse guys:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Nice red ear! I think you will have to upgrade the basking area in no time with the two of them growing.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah sonn like do a sloped rock pile lol. out of the water and flat then slop it into the water.


----------

